# Feral pigeon sick? Head twitching backwards while eating



## Ferallife (Apr 26, 2020)

Looks like he’s having fits while eating. Last week from the same location I had to take a pigeon that died at the rescue center. It had neurological problems.


----------



## Ferallife (Apr 26, 2020)

I have a fishing net but I still can’t catch it. He flies away short distances and clumsily Lands down. What else can I do?


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Might be paramyxo virus. Is he throwing his head backwards while eating? The virus won't kill him, but he might die from starvation if it gets too bad. Also, this is highly contageous to other birds. You really need to try and catch him. The fishing net is your best option now.


----------



## Ferallife (Apr 26, 2020)

It was a female I think. She flew away. Yes, I’m very worried. I might try tomorrow if I see her.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Thank you for continuing to try.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Just so you all know, PMV isn't the only condition that causes neurological symptoms. They can be caused by bacteria including samonella, strep and E-Coli. Ingesting lead paint chips and some parasites can also cause those symptoms.


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Hi, non-anticoagulant rat poison could be another cause of neurological signs. Here you can find many info:

https://cwhl.vet.cornell.edu/disease/rodenticide-toxicity

You said that last week another pigeon died. It would be really important to understand if it's an outbreak of a disease (PMV, salmonella, etc) or poisoning. I really hope that you can catch her. 

Have you noticed strange food or strange powders in your neighborhood? I would make a walk around the neighborhood looking for something unusual (I would check carefully all the places frequented by birds like parks, green areas, etc. Do they have a shelter for night and nesting like an abandoned building? Any place where they usually eat?). I remember that in Italy birds were killed by seeds poisoned by a strong anesthetic (one of old generation). I suppose that in that case the food didn't look suspicious so you should also pay attention to foods (seeds, bread, etc) which seem "normal".

I remember that I also read that salt poisoning could have symptoms similar to PMV:

"Due to the similarity of symptoms of paramyxovirosis to the pigeon herpes virus infection (PHV), sodium chloride poisoning, overdose of ronidazole or vitamin B1 deficiency, it is necessary to perform laboratory tests to make a correct diagnosis". 

https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/24988870/

http://www.crpu.ca/electrolytes-and-racing-pigeons/

Please keep us updated.


----------

